# Ordner für bestimmten benutzer unter xp freigeben



## Luda (6. Januar 2004)

hallo,
ich möchte einen ordner z.B. c:\temp nur für den benutzer xyz freigeben.
wenn ich im explorer einen rechtsklick auf das verzeichnis mache und dann freigabe und sicherheit wähle, kann ich dann nur unter freigabe wählen: diesen ordner im netz freigeben.

man kann das doch bestimmt irgendwie ändern.
aber wie?
die partition ist ntfs

gruss luda


----------



## Tim C. (6. Januar 2004)

Unter dem Registerreiter Freigabe gibt es einen Button "Berechtigungen" klick mal da drauf und schau dir das an. Unter den Sicherheitseinstellungen kannst du andere Benutzer hinzufügen und diesen verschiedene Rechte für den Ordner geben.

Explizit testen kann ich das ganze leider nicht, da ich hier in einem Umfeld sitze, in dem ich nicht .. sagen wir mal so ... mit den entsprechenden Rechte ausgestattet bin


----------



## Luda (6. Januar 2004)

leider gibt es bei mir nicht diesen button!


----------



## Luda (6. Januar 2004)

also, ich find da nix.
muss ich das erst aktivieren?


----------



## Tim C. (6. Januar 2004)

Hast du die Windows XP Home Edition ? Wenn ja, könnte es sein, dass man dort nicht so "tiefgreifende" Dinge einstellen kann.


----------



## Luda (6. Januar 2004)

nein professional


----------



## zeromancer (6. Januar 2004)

Aha!
Dann musst Du im Arbeitsplatz/Explorer unter "Extras, Ordneroptionen, Ansicht" den Punkt "Einfache Dateifreigabe verwenden" deaktivieren, dann hast Du auch alle Einstellungen, von denen hier die Rede ist.


----------



## zeromancer (6. Januar 2004)

Ich würde Dir aber auch raten, mal diesen Beitrag zu lesen:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=141310


----------



## Luda (6. Januar 2004)

ahhhhhh, jetzt ja! 
Danke das wars!

thanks 
luda


----------

